

A true UX tool: A call for a tool that goes beyond prototyping - paublyrne
https://medium.com/@JuliusHuijnk/a-true-ux-tool-9e892b0dc1a5

======
juliushuijnk
Hi, author here. I'm working on a follow up article that will include feedback
from the main UX tool makers. I want to get more perspectives on this topic.
If you have any input for the follow up article, let me know.

